# 643 gamers ranked their all-time favorite games



## Papissama (Aug 5, 2014)

*Aggregate of FAVORITE all-time games lists*

Hey guys, if you happen to be a "*list-addict*", you might find this interesting.

Almost a 1,000 gamers have participated in this  so far.
When a gamer makes his/her Top 25 (a Top 10 is also fine), the results are updated in real-time and you can rank any games (as obscure as it can be)!

_This list is an aggregate of all gamers lists/opinions, so if you don't like it you can always play around with the demographic filters to see the results from a female perspective or just the people from Portugal (or wherever)._


----------



## Byakkö (Aug 5, 2014)

There's a lot of newer games up at the top, probably because gamers are young and don't get to play the older classics. In "top games" lists in most publications, older games will be evenly distributed. Interesting.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 5, 2014)

Only 60 something people voted for SSBB? :l


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 5, 2014)

Brawl is a PoS tho.


----------



## Byakkö (Aug 5, 2014)

Brawl wouldn't have been in my top 25 games, maybe not even 50, to be honest. :/

Melee would, though


----------



## Aduro (Aug 5, 2014)

pI'm a little surprised that pokemon Red and Blue do so much better than modern games, or at least the remakes of them, while Playstation and X-Box., I guess its points for nostalgia. Great that they didn't forget Mario 64 though, arguable the best game on the console, shame Zelda Slyward sword isn't up there somewhere with Orcarina and Windwaker.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## Juub (Aug 5, 2014)

A quick glance suggests most of the lists are done by younger gamers under the age of 20. The lack of pre 95 games is kinda...surprising.


----------



## Papissama (Aug 6, 2014)

Favslist is actually the successor of unikGamer.
The main difference is that you can also


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 6, 2014)

Juub said:


> A quick glance suggests most of the lists are done by younger gamers under the age of 20. The lack of pre 95 games is kinda...surprising.



I think you mean disgusting.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 6, 2014)

Love how this thread got Nostalgiafagged so quickly  



Papissama said:


> Favslist is actually the successor of unikGamer.
> The main difference is that you can also



Ohhhhhhhhhhhh... I see now.. No wonder the interface looked familiar


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 6, 2014)

Oh wow to the terrible top 10. WOW to the whole list... smh lol


----------



## Win (Aug 6, 2014)

This list is all sorts of terrible. No hope for gaming.


----------



## Monna (Aug 6, 2014)

A lot of trash on that list


----------



## Papissama (Aug 6, 2014)

Let's judge the list of whoever has the last post and tell them what you think the best game in there is and why. Then (hopefully) someone will do the same for you.

I'll start things off with . Be gentle...


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 6, 2014)

All of these top gameing websites, but not a single website to catalog your video game collection/what you have played. Just something like Mal but for Video games would be nice.


----------



## Papissama (Aug 7, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> All of these top gameing websites, but not a single website to catalog your video game collection/what you have played. Just something like Mal but for Video games would be nice.



You actually can. It's just been implemented so the design is not there yet but you can keep track of the games you played/owned and beat.

 (not complete yet).

Let's take the  page for example. Next to the graph, there check mark where you can say if you played, own or beat the game.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 7, 2014)

Never mind then, might actually use this. I haven't been able find a good cataloging site for video games, best thing I found was a program that made cataloging manually a bit more intricate.


----------



## Papissama (Aug 24, 2014)

The list has just reached a *1,000* participants with Mass Effect 2 in the lead.
Curious to see what happens months from now with it reaches 5,000 people.


----------



## 115 (Aug 24, 2014)

Glad to see SoTC quite high up.


----------



## Krory (Aug 24, 2014)

>Bubble Bobble not #1

Clearly, this list is wrong.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 25, 2014)

I played almost every game in that list.

What am I doing with my life?


----------

